# New campy electronic or lack there of



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Well it seems that campy has gone and shot themselves in the freakin foot. Been waiting for a few years for the electronic system to be available, and now it will be available for "only a few select setups only." Price is almost 5500 dollars for just the record setup.

Now I am going to go with shimano di2. Tired of being taken advantage of by these cretins, now they can kiss my future spending goodbye


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Good Riddance.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm 100% Campy on my bikes - most 10 speed and 1 7-speed, but have not been an uncritical fanboy.

Their marketing strategies over the past 20 years should be part of an MBA class in fale.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

T K said:


> Spelling fail.
> 
> Owner of my LBS has Campy electric and likes it.


New her?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> Their marketing strategies over the past 20 years should be part of an MBA class in fale.


Spelling fail. 

Owner of my LBS has Campy electric and likes it.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

King Arthur said:


> Well it seems that campy has gone and shot themselves in the freakin foot. Been waiting for a few years for the electronic system to be available, and now it will be available for "only a few select setups only." Price is almost 5500 dollars for just the record setup.
> 
> Now I am going to go with shimano di2. Tired of being taken advantage of by these cretins, now they can kiss my future spending goodbye


Were you really expecting EPS to cost the same or less than the Shimano Di2 groups? Now that would be shocking!


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Were you really expecting EPS to cost the same or less than the Shimano Di2 groups? Now that would be shocking!


I was hoping it would be competitive at the very least. The limited availability and extraordinary price it obscene. The money to be made is in volume, not few units for outrageously high amounts.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

T K said:


> Spelling fail.
> 
> Owner of my LBS has Campy electric and likes it.


I enjoyed it when I got the chance to ride a bike outfitted with it, but this is not point I was trying to make


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

mackgoo said:


> Good Riddance.


Moreonic response to a bad situation. Glad you added to the lowering of the IQ of this discussion.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

No more moronic than " I can't have top of the line so I'll go to ShimaNO". By the way the word is next year they'll have Athena electric. Oh and by the way, good riddance.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am sure the prices will go down soon. wait for it, it is worth.

( me ? I stay on SR11 mechanic and I am plenty happy with it )


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

King Arthur said:


> Well it seems that campy has gone and shot themselves in the freakin foot. Been waiting for a few years for the electronic system to be available, and now it will be available for "only a few select setups only." Price is almost 5500 dollars for just the record setup.
> 
> Now I am going to go with shimano di2. Tired of being taken advantage of by these cretins, now they can kiss my future spending goodbye


I don't know who quoted you $5500 for the EPS Record Group. But the price is $3800 for Record & $4500 for Super Record.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I don't know who quoted you $5500 for the EPS Record Group. But the price is $3800 for Record & $4500 for Super Record.


Yep. Competitive Cyclist lists $4600 for Record EPS. Considering their business model, that can be considered worst case pricing in the US. 

OP, where did your $5500 Record EPS number come from?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

There are certain bike shops who are trying to charge a lot more for the Campy EPS groups. Trying to take advantage of people, but if you call around, you will get a very good deal on the EPS groups. I recommend you calling Glory cycles and speak to Clive.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Mike at Maestro is selling Record EPS for $3k and Super Record EPS for about $3600. That includes the Titanium crank upgrade and double pivot brakes.

Still expensive, but certainly more manageable.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

PaxRomana said:


> Mike at Maestro is selling Record EPS for $3k and Super Record EPS for about $3600. That includes the Titanium crank upgrade and double pivot brakes.
> 
> Still expensive, but certainly more manageable.


Is there a website? Those price are very cheap.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Maestro UK 2012 Pricelist includes Colnago

Are they legit? Anybody ever bought anything from this bike shop?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Maestro UK 2012 Pricelist includes Colnago
> 
> Are they legit? Anybody ever bought anything from this bike shop?


I never bought from them personally, but they have been around for a long time, and I know people who bought from them in the past.

Given the Competitive Cyclist pricing, US$ 3k for Record EPS sounds about right. 

What is Clive / Glory Cycles' price?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

orange_julius said:


> i never bought from them personally, but they have been around for a long time, and i know people who bought from them in the past.
> 
> Given the competitive cyclist pricing, us$ 3k for record eps sounds about right.
> 
> What is clive / glory cycles' price?


$3899/$4599


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

AnthonyL88 said:


> $3899/$4599


Thanks for the info. 

Glory Cycles/Clive's pricing is usually competitive when compared to US MSRP (although for Campagnolo, it is never clear what the US MSRP really is). But Velo Mine usually beats his offering. 

On the other hand, Euro-based vendors exporting to the US can come damn close to Campagnolo USA's OEM pricing. In some cases they even have OEM pricing beat. 

So are you furiously typing in your credit card info to buy a groupset from Maestro? :-D 

Is the OP also rushing out to buy a Record EPS?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

orange_julius said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Glory Cycles/Clive's pricing is usually competitive when compared to US MSRP (although for Campagnolo, it is never clear what the US MSRP really is). But Velo Mine usually beats his offering.
> 
> ...


I actually bought the Campy EPS Super Record from BikeWorks Ltd., I know the owner and he gave me a nice deal.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I actually bought the Campy EPS Super Record from BikeWorks Ltd., I know the owner and he gave me a nice deal.


And you are going to post about your build and ownership experience, right? :-D


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Maestro UK 2012 Pricelist includes Colnago
> 
> Are they legit? Anybody ever bought anything from this bike shop?


I've bought 2 frames, tires, a Super Record kit, and some other stuff from him over the years.

Mike's been in business for decades. He used to run a team in England. He gave a young Levi Leipheimer a start in Europe.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Maestro UK 2012 Pricelist includes Colnago
> 
> Are they legit? Anybody ever bought anything from this bike shop?


A friend back in the UK will only buy his Colnagos from Maestro and nowhere else. Good prices and service it seems.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Sven_Nijs said:


> A friend back in the UK will only buy his Colnagos from Maestro and nowhere else. Good prices and service it seems.


You ever do cyclocross?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

I dabble...


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

King Arthur said:


> Well it seems that campy has gone and shot themselves in the freakin foot. Been waiting for a few years for the electronic system to be available, and now it will be available for "only a few select setups only." Price is almost 5500 dollars for just the record setup.
> 
> Now I am going to go with shimano di2. Tired of being taken advantage of by these cretins, now they can kiss my future spending goodbye


Where to begin?


1) The US represents only about 17% of Campagnolo's business. Unfortunately that means we aren't going to be at the head of the line.

2) Record EPS was intended to be competitive with Dura-Ace D12. The pricing that others have mentioned in this thread bear this out.

3) Campagnolo has production capactity for about 50 systems per day. They are satisfying their OEM customers first, so the pipeline for public customers has been slow to fill. If you were going to buy a new Pinarello or Colnago, for example, delivery and price would be less of an issue.

4) Since the EPS systems were only introduced last November, the price has not had time to settle. It's a little unfair to compare the price for a new product against one that has been in the marketplace for 2 years or more.

_ADD..._
Just looked at the Maestro site and Record EPS is a bit cheaper than Dura-Ace Di2...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Is there a website? Those price are very cheap.


You people are high if you actually think $3k for a gruppo is cheap.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Maestro UK 2012 Pricelist includes Colnago
> 
> Are they legit? Anybody ever bought anything from this bike shop?


Mike (Maestro) runs a great shop - I bought my Colnago EPS from him, and will be going back again


----------



## RichardL (Jul 11, 2010)

flatlander_48 said:


> Just looked at the Maestro site and Record EPS is a bit cheaper than Dura-Ace Di2...


Oh good ....... the OP will be able to stay with Campag so! Welcome back King Arthur! :thumbsup:


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You people are high if you actually think $3k for a gruppo is cheap.


In the sense that, compared to a Bentley, a BMW is _inexpensive_. However, the word _cheap_ would never apply...


----------

